# Solid bottom board in zone 8a?



## Pacnwtbh (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey Folks,

New to keeping this season and just about to build the hives. I am getting the sense a screened bottom board isn't necessarily the best in all climates... Should I go solid bottom in zone 8a? Vancouver Island.

I am more attracted to solid bottom and letting the bees take care of pests/temps but just want to see what you folks think.

Thank you!


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

In the two "Gospel" TBH books ("Top Bar Beekeeping" by Les Crowder, and "Top Bar Hive Beekeeping" by Wyatt Magnum), both authors state that they experimented with screened bottoms and eventually gave them up as too much trouble for not enough reward.

That being said, some folks here in this forum have said it is a convenient way of measuring mite drop (allows sticky boards).

I personally looked at the labor involved and then nailed on solid boards and forgot about screens. I don't have enough track record yet to be able to claim that was wise or anything.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Heat rises. Unless the hive is full of holes or you did not provide a windbreak the screened bottom board will not harm and will allow more condensation to fall out than a solid board.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm currently still phasing out screened bottom boards they are more of a problem than a help. Solid bottom boards are more durable and reliable. If you use screened bottom boards use one stacked on top of a solid with the solid turned to the back of the hive.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I have never liked screened BB's. In the fight against varroa mites - useless in my opinion. Bees can ventilate their hives just fine w/o screened BB's. If anything they cause more issues than they solve. Watch the majority of the commercial beekeepers they can't afford to use gadgets unless there is real merit for the extra expense. I don't know to many that have time to fool around with them.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I've done both. After bees tried to propolize the SBB closed, I decided they were probably telling me they didn't like the draft. For moisture, I created a vent bar with six 3/4" screened holes and place it in the back of the hive past the stores. They propolize these closed as well unless inserted during the onset of winter. It just seemed my bees didn't want them.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

After trying sbb for a couple of years I switched back to solids. Swarms don't like to stay in sbb and queens tend to move the brood nest to the top of the stack on sbb.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend screened bottoms unless you had a solid bottom under it. I have not heard of anyone on the mainland or the island that has been successful keeping bees with an open bottomed TBH. The only reason to have a screened bottom is to count mite drops or as a why to have space under the combs to treat if you are planning on that. I've been keeping TBH's for the past ten years and know that community pretty well in the lower mainland and some on the Island as I relocated to Parksville last year. Using more of an upper entrance of the right size for ventilation is all that is needed. I don't use them for many of the reasons already stated.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

Screening the whole bottom of a TBH is almost certain to be too much ventilation. I'm in 7a and some of my bees will close up the front and rear entrances to 2 and 1 square inches, respectively. This is for a long hive with 20 deep frames.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm on the border of 7b and 8a here in Georgia. I started with screened bottoms and later went to solid. Screens allowed too much ventilation, allowed hive beetles to come and go as they please, and confused foragers, who tried to enter the hive through the screen. When I wanted to raise the bottom board, I had to sweep all the bees off the screen and hope I didn't trap any. Plus, it gets really humid here in the summer, and it took the bees forever to cap the honey.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I prefer to use the screened bottom boards that also have a solid IPM board underneath them. And I run them closed as much as I can in warm, humid Virginia. The reason is, I put diatomaceous earth on the solid slide out board that is underneath the screen. The bees will run the small hive beetles, wax moths and varroa mites down through the screen and they die in the dust. I have to change the dust out weekly, because if it cakes up, it doesn't work, but it's been a great way to control the varroa and SHBs. I don't have a problem with the DE blowing up into the hive, and the bottom board is "bee tight" so they can't get into the DE. St. Gabriel makes a food grade one that works very well.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Heat rises. Unless the hive is full of holes or you did not provide a windbreak the screened bottom board will not harm and will allow more condensation to fall out than a solid board.


Heat rises and moisture kills. during our hardest freezes or for mite count or OAV treatment my sticky boards are in, other than that I run screened bottom boards.


----------

